# Am I a rapist?



## mate (Jun 9, 2018)

Earlier this year I went back to a city I used to live and work in in my early twenties. I hung out with my old friends and went to some of the bars we used to go to. Whilst I was in one of these bars I bumped into a girl that I had history with and suddenly, the moment I saw her, I remembered that by #MeToo standards I had probably raped her. She didn't seem mad or bring it up or anything, we actually talked all night and had a cool time. She had been hot before but she's even hotter now. She's put on weight in a good way, I've put on weight in a bad way, so unfortunately nothing happened.

Anyway this is what happened with her in the old days when I lived in that city.

Her and I worked for the same company but in different branches. The young people from all the (4) branches in the city used to generally get together and have a good time (get hammered) a lot. There was a lot of shenanigans. Anyway, she developed a reputation for getting blackout drunk and shagging random guys, including one of my best friends. It was a very, VERY well deserved reputation. She also told everyone that she was in love with me and would frequently fling herself at me. If we were in a club she would basically molest me, if I got with another girl she would cry, even though we had no past at that time and actually she didn't know me well at all. At the time I was in much better shape than I am now and I was not averse to the odd bit of rumpy-pumpy so people who knew me and her casually had no idea why I wouldn't shag this girl, as she was hot. Everyone that knew her well knew exactly why I wouldn't. She was the village bike.

Anyway one night we were all out, she was trying to get with me as usual, and the girl I had hoped was going to join us cancelled. So I thought, 'fuck it' and took the drunk girl who was apparently in love with me home. We got back to my apartment and we started shagging. She was incredibly drunk and went to sleep half way through. I continued anyway.

I don't feel guilty as I know she was super keen on me, tried to shag me constantly and slept like a starfish, taking up all of the bed.

When I saw her earlier this year she looked even hotter than before (and I have to admit she was hot before, she just repulsed me because of her behaviour) and had calmed down a lot, everyone says she is like a different person. Cruelly, I'm fat and balding now and shes no longer interested.

So.

Am I a rapist?


----------



## DireCorby (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't like ethical discussions because there's a lot of logical wiggle room. But in your case, I can say that legally, the answer is yes.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Jun 9, 2018)

Lol no


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 9, 2018)

yo my nigero 
in your case she was into you and when sober she would smash you 
so if what u said is correct then nah not rape fam


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 9, 2018)

This is the lamest erotic story I’ve ever spanked it to


----------



## Corrugated Daffodils (Jun 9, 2018)

Haven't read any of this but I'm just going to say yes.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes you are a rapist but worse your a faggot


----------



## Lioness (Jun 9, 2018)

If you continue to have sex with an unconscious person who is unable to continue giving consent, it's _technically _rape. I guess... with future partners, have a discussion about whether or not you can have sex with their unconscious bodies/corpses beforehand so you don't have to ask yourself this question, you sick fuck.


----------



## AnthroFlea180 (Jun 9, 2018)

If you are questioning yourself you probably are and in this case for sure.


----------



## mate (Jun 9, 2018)

I've been thinking about this more since I posted and I think I should add more information.

This happened in a country that IS NOT my home country.

So... I'm not only a rapist, but a *MIGRANT RAPIST*.

Not only that but it was a Muslim majority country and she is from a Muslim family.

_Why do I find that so funny?_


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 9, 2018)

i'll take shit that never happened for 500


----------



## ES 148 (Jun 9, 2018)

You are, in fact, a rapist.


----------



## mate (Jun 9, 2018)

timecop said:


> i'll take shit that never happened for 500



How boring must your life be if you find this story unrealistic?


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> How boring must your life be if you find this story unrealistic?


how boring must yours be to make tall tales on places like this


----------



## Lez (Jun 9, 2018)

How drunk were you?


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> I've been thinking about this more since I posted and I think I should add more information.
> 
> This happened in a country that IS NOT my home country.
> 
> ...


bruh  not only she drinks but she is the town's bike   god this is funny  
so a muslim majority? so germany ?


----------



## Clintonberg (Jun 9, 2018)

Consent can be withdrawn at a moment's notice. 

To be sure of your standing, message her on facebook and ask her about where the two of you stand since you fucked her unconscious body.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> the time I was in much better shape than I am now




Pics or it isnt true.

Honestly.  By TODAYS standards, yeah.  You dirty rapist, you did it.  By the standards of then, likely not.  You got permission beforehand, and even tho she passed out she said yes before .  Now tho, she was drunk so she couldnt properly consent.  She passedout half way thru, you should have stopped and woken her up and reasked for permission.

You dirty male you.


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, that's definitely rape. That's pretty fucked up, dude. I hope you don't behave like that with women anymore.


----------



## mate (Jun 9, 2018)

Lez said:


> How drunk were you?



Drunk, but not as drunk as her. She was the most consistently drunk person I've ever met desu.



Okkervils said:


> Yeah, that's definitely rape. That's pretty fucked up, dude. I hope you don't behave like that with women anymore.



I don't... But only because I can't lure them to my room at all any more.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jun 9, 2018)

Not only are you a rapist, you seem kind of like a judgmental douche in general.


----------



## mate (Jun 9, 2018)

Broken Pussy said:


> Not only are you a rapist, you seem kind of like a judgmental douche in general.



Thanks.

But why?



timecop said:


> how boring must yours be to make tall tales on places like this



I added a new option to the poll for you, but I have to admit I don't get why you think its made up.


----------



## Black Waltz (Jun 9, 2018)

yes, and the only way to redeem yourself is to cut your cock off


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> I added a new option to the poll for you, but I have to admit I don't get why you think its made up.


this part right here


> We got back to my apartment and we started shagging.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 9, 2018)

You are even worse than a rapist. You are - may Allah forgive me for uttering this word - an Albanian.


----------



## Angelique24 (Jun 9, 2018)

Here's my two cents on this. As someone who has had many drunk encounters, I would say no simply because of how you said that she had a deep interest in you and had been trying numerous times to sleep with you. Also the actual "rape" part you're specifying can go either way. I personally was raped before in my sleep, like went to bed drunk without having sex and waking up with a dick in me, so that I would 100% consider rape as I did not have a chance to consent at all. However, I've also had sex with someone who fell asleep with me on top and when I told them what happened in the morning they were basically nonchalant about it. So id say it really depends on the person and how they feel about it and the circumstances that went into the actual act. But if shes not freaking out/screaming for her life/running away as soon as she sees you then I guess she was prob cool about it. But future notice, dont fuck a sleeping person, it's honestly fucking terrifying/weird being someone who dealt with both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Jun 9, 2018)

This video should help you decide whether you're a rapist or not:


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 9, 2018)

"and her name,

_was albert einstein_"

but really, why post this shit on kiwifarms?


----------



## mate (Jun 9, 2018)

The truth is I thought that we'd have lots of stories to share about our borderline sexual encounters. I thought we'd have interesting opinions on how sexual ethics seems to have changed over the last few years and whether we thought it had changed for the for the better or the worse.

Instead I found that kiwis are a bunch of niggerfaggots who haven't even raped anybody.


----------



## Boxy Brown (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah sorry none of us have raped a girl in her sleep lol. That's not "me too" standards, its been a thing for as long as I've been alive.


----------



## Nazi vegeta (Jun 9, 2018)

why would you power level in such a way, that could get you in trouble...And here, of all places?


----------



## Zack the ripper (Jun 9, 2018)

Nazi vegeta said:


> why would you power level in such a way, that could get you in trouble...And here, of all places?


----------



## metroid_fetish (Jun 9, 2018)

To atone you must rape your mouth with a shotgun.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Jun 9, 2018)

Even if she did this regularly you and all the other guys who fucked her are still rapists.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 9, 2018)

Erm....yeah this is probably the single most appropriate time in the forum's history to post this mayme


----------



## Male (Jun 9, 2018)

Let's ask the all knowing emotes and see what they think:

:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 9, 2018)

Male said:


> Let's ask the all knowing emotes and see what they think:
> 
> :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
> :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
> ...


.....Papist?

Well I guess being a catholic AND a rapist at the same time aint exactly unprecedented


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> Instead I found that kiwis are a bunch of niggerfaggots who haven't even raped anybody.


Are you a fuckbot sock?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> I've been thinking about this more since I posted and I think I should add more information.
> 
> This happened in a country that IS NOT my home country.
> 
> ...


So, a racist rapist? You do realize a rapist's motive is generally power-driven?
Edit: OP might be gratification rapist


----------



## Okkervils (Jun 9, 2018)

mate said:


> The truth is I thought that we'd have lots of stories to share about our borderline sexual encounters. I thought we'd have interesting opinions on how sexual ethics seems to have changed over the last few years and whether we thought it had changed for the for the better or the worse.



So basically you wanted the forum to reassure you and make you feel like what you did was normal?

It's not normal. It's been ethically wrong to fuck an unconscious person for decades, it's not some wacky SJW shit.



Judge Holden said:


>


----------



## QU 734 (Jun 9, 2018)

I don't think you're a rapist. Or that you've ever had any kind of sex, consensual or otherwise.


----------



## AnOminous (Jun 9, 2018)

Short answer, yes.  Long answer, yes, you rapist.


----------



## metroid_fetish (Jun 9, 2018)

This one time he fell out of his mother's vagina.  The end.


----------



## IV 445 (Jun 9, 2018)

Male said:


> Let's ask the all knowing emotes and see what they think:
> 
> :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
> :powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
> ...


Is this Loss?


----------



## OhGoy (Jun 9, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Is this Loss?


YOU GET THAT SHIT OUT OF HERE


----------



## Male (Jun 9, 2018)

Hortator said:


> Is this Loss?


No, this is:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:
:powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel::powerlevel:


----------



## mrdk_04 (Jun 9, 2018)

I mean, if one of you was sloshed and you had sex it would be up to interpretation, but fucking a sleeping person is just wrong.

I remember when I went on a skiing trip with my former student club and had to share a cabin with 5 other people. (2 girls, 3 males)
One of the girls would sleep in every day and wake up around 2 hours past noon.
One day, I found my roommate 'T' chilling after a particularly gruelling morning and he asked me: "Do you want to see something cool?". He went into the girls' room and started touching her ass, pretty sure he slipped a finger in too.
The shitstorm which followed (from her roommate, our moral supervisor and myself, primarily) made T persona non grata and got him ousted from our club shorlty after. The girl was only slightly traumatised.
Our club had a reputation for being hedonistic pigs and is, to this very day, infamous for certain behaviour.

So when someone like me tells you you fucked up, you better believe it.


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 9, 2018)

OP unintentionally created a honey pot.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jun 9, 2018)

Cthulhu said:


> OP unintentionally created a honey pot.


ya know between this thread, the "flayed labia jewelry" thread, and the extremely suspicious and random loli toonporn thread we both saw, I get the feeling its going to be a truly degenerate weekend for us fagnigz. 

what horrors could these signs and portents be heralding?


----------



## Cthulu (Jun 9, 2018)

Judge Holden said:


> what horrors could these signs and portents be heralding?


I await it eagerly


----------



## Heckler1 (Jun 9, 2018)

Worse. You are an attention whore trying to make up for the fact your life lacks all meaning. You know how to fix this.


----------



## Muttnik (Jun 9, 2018)

Dude. You don't fuck an unconscious person. When they are knocked out, consent is immediately off the table. That's not SJW #metoo logic. That's common human decency. 

So yes. Yes you are. Ew.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, you need to be on a certain offender list.


----------



## SwanDive (Jun 9, 2018)

All sex is rape, OP. _All_ sex.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 9, 2018)

What the fuck, dude. Why would you admit that _here _of all places???
And yes, it absolutely is rape. You fuck a drunk, unconscious person, it is rape.


----------



## Ichimaru Gin (Jun 9, 2018)

OP is a rapist and a faggot.


----------



## lolwut (Jul 18, 2018)

Was just gonna drive-by shitpost, as per SOP, but fuck it.

Taking ethics out of the equation, yes, in the United States at least, what you did fits the legal definition of rape.

In real countries, when a person becomes sufficiently intoxicated they lose the legal right to consent to sexual activity or refuse consent to medical treatment, as they are no longer considered to be of sound mind.

The law was written under the assumption that had the person been sober, they would reasonably see the above mentioned medical treatment was in their best interest or that OP is a faggot.

(Almost made it to the end, dammit!)


----------



## JuanLee (Jul 18, 2018)

My daughter once wisely told me, "It's not rape if you've got SWAG" .


----------



## Ido (Jul 19, 2018)

It's also not rape if you yell surprise first.


----------



## Snuckening (Jul 28, 2018)

You're a double-rapist and I'm telling your mother.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 12, 2021)

cunt bucket said:


> What the fuck, dude. Why would you admit that _here _of all places???
> And yes, it absolutely is rape. You fuck a drunk, unconscious person, it is rape.


But then how do the english make babies?


----------



## Just Another Apocalypse (May 12, 2021)

Wow, I guess this is why Kiwi Farm exists.

That and gossiping about internet famous autists.

Unless the person is into that kind of thing, you are a rapist.

However, Sleeping Beauty has been an enduring story for a reason.

You'd be surprised at how many women are at least turned on by the idea, if not the act itself.

So, good communication skills, if that's your thing... Just remember the lube.


----------



## Groon (May 14, 2021)

Yes, you are.

Now cut your dick off and go dilate.


----------



## Gaming Gamer (May 15, 2021)

Loaded statements have become a pet peeve of mine. Perhaps because they get overused current day. "Am I a bigot? Am I a killer, am I a molester?" Because the thread title is loaded and I won't read it. Yes, yes you are and as a matter of fact voting yes was the first thing I did. Then I seen "OP is a faggot" which also crossed my mind after seeing that loaded title. So you are in fact a faggot rapist. Hope this answer was sufficient enough.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 15, 2021)

Always make sure you repeatedly ask if they concent to it on camera next time.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 15, 2021)

And you chose to tell US this and not your therapist / imaginary friend?

What a faggot.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 15, 2021)

She didn't say no, so....


----------

